# When is Bilberry not Bilberry?



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Answer,when the origonal manufacturer who developed the product is told by Valet Pro that they are getting it manufactured by some one else. Valet Pro DO NOT have the formulation I do!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Interested, more info please


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oooooooookkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

As stated,I am the chemist who developed the product and manufactures it. I have been told this morning by Valet Pro that they will no longer be buying Bilberry wheel cleaner from us, as they can get it made CHEAPER and to a DIFFERENT formulation somewhere else.
But are still going to call it Bilberry


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

So what are you going to do about it??


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

At the moment all I intend to do is bring this to peoples attention.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Imo alot of companies do this due to sharing costs. They simply ask them to slap there name on it. Its like VW, bbs i think make some if not all of there alloys. But it is never stated in any booklet or showroom.

Still very interesting post , thread op, love to hear more thoughts and views


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

and!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

He's just telling us what VP have done to him. I'd be upset too. Market forces I suppose, but still....


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

chillly said:


> Imo alot of companies do this due to sharing costs. They simply ask them to slap there name on it. Its like VW, bbs i think make some if not all of there alloys. But it is never stated in any booklet or showroom.
> 
> Still very interesting post , thread op, love to hear more thoughts and views


In this instance,there is no cost sharing,Bilberry is my product and was sold to Valet Pro as Bilberry.They are now getting another product made somewhere else,cheaper but are still branding and selling it as Bilberry,as their new product isn`t now the same as what they were previously selling,I feel you ,the consumers should be told.
Also as Valet Pro are now buying there wheel cleaner cheaper have they reduced the price?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

paranoid73 said:


> and!


Would you not prefer to be sure that the product you have bought is always the same and hasn`t been changed without you being told?


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

OP, does this mean that you are in a position to sell this product?


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Guess I will be switching back to very cherry


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got a wee suggestion for you angelw - Pm on its way...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Interesting thread...


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

when will this be happening?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Johnboy82 said:


> when will this be happening?


It already has!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I appreciate what you're saying here anglew but maybe you ought to put out an official starment if theres a case to be answered. Otherwise it all sounds a bit cryptic to be honest. Maybe if you can assure everyone of your credentials and explain what your intention is? I'm happy with Bilberry as it is so would be intersted for the full set of facts if you would elaborate.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

What will you call your billberry so we can buy some on the cheap. Like your post so keep it up. also what other products do you make Angel ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if its your development and product , havnt you got a copyright or something , surely VP cant get something made elsewhere and call it bilberry would be taking the pxxx big time , and not very professional tbh , although all they see is ££££££ signs .
good luck hate pxxx takers


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

angelw said:


> It already has!


When did it happen then? 1mth, 2mths?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just Had this from Valet Pro 

"PRESS RELEASE 

ValetPRO own the Trade Mark For Bilberry . Registered Number 2550971

This product is now being manufacturered by our main contract manufacturer. 

We have done this for many reason.

What we have done is adressed some of the product issus. To create a better more reliable product. "


This will improve customer satifaction and provide better value for money.


Posted on behalf of Valet Pro .


I will close this thread until we know more


----------

